# A Quick 'Hello', and...



## Bull (May 27, 2011)

Hello! I'm originally from the mountains of South Carolina & grew up fly fishing for river trout & trolling for big brown trout in Lake Jocassee. Now I'm the ol' busted-up geezer looking for a way to get back into a little fishing fun. Since my first days in the US Navy, I've loved the ocean, so inlet & surf fishing seems good place to start. 

I'm guessing that my old, "heavier" spinning gear (7ft med.) should do fine for the light stuff, but _I've not got a clue about out in the surf!_ Figured I ought to get the opinion of those working the waters before diving in with money that is scarce these days.

As well as the gear, I'll need a link to learn about the species out there, ideas about what to look out for, and some pointers on how best to avoid or deal with the odd shark or ray that I hear are caught from time-to-time.

I live just west of Mobile in Tillman's Corner & expect I'll be fishing mostly on Dauphin Island for now.

Thanks for your time!

Bull J.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Bull, this forum is loaded with great info on most every subject regarding fishing in our area. Use the search feature for weeks worth of reading. Good Luck.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Bull, if you don't have a boat, there's still tons of options in Mobile. Just before you go over the dauphin island bridge, there's a pier there to the right, only cost like $5 I think and if you go to the end of it this time of year, you have a great shot at black drum and red fish. All HUGE. You'll also pick up speckled trout and flounder, but that fishing seems to be best at sunset and into the night when the tide is running there. I fish from boat so don't know about fishing from shore anywhere else as that pier and the one on the island (that is now on sand) were the only places i tried before I got the boat. However, I've caught PLENTY of fish on sand island from the pole holders while playing with the family on the beach so no reason you couldn't do it. Take the time and walk out to the very eastern tip and you'll get a shot at reds, specks, white trout, shark, big rays etc. 

As for bait, gulp baits work pretty well, but you can't beat live shrimp, bull minnors or finger mullet. If you have a cast net, you can get some nice mullet as well pretty easily.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Bull - I'm somewhat new to certain aspects of "serious fishing," but I've been in the bays/gulf all my life. Thanks to this very forum (along with my old man realizing I have a real interest) I've discovered some things about surf fishing and pier fishing. 

Here's my recommendation for surf/pier fishing. I hope anyone jumps in if I steer you wrong. Get yourself a 9 to 10 1/2 foot, med-heavy action rod - Academy sometimes runs sales on them for between 20 and 50 bucks. For a reel, I have seen Penn Long Beach reels on ebay for entirely reasonable (between 15 and 40 bucks). Line selection depends on what you are targeting, and so do hooks, but they are all relatively inexpensive. This is how I got started, anyway. There will be gobs of other info available, but I'd say you can get started with a good surf/pier rig for less than ... oh.. $150-170 bucks, if you root out some sales. Hope it helps, brother!

-R.


----------

